# Boxers or Briefs?



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2020)

I anticipate that this will be a highly politicised discussion. 

Men of the forum, what is best, boxers or briefs?
Ladies of the forum, what do you prefer on a man, boxers or briefs?
Men of the forum who wear _ladies'_ underwear. Shine on you crazy diamonds!
Ladies of the forum who wear _men's_ underwear. We salute you!
Those that lyeth betwixed, Romans, countrymen!

Men who prefer boxer-briefs. Fuck off!>:{ 

Seriously though I thought carefully about the poll options and I think they include everybody in this most important and scholarly of debates.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 3, 2020)

You should of included knickers! >:V Just cause!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> You should of included knickers! >:V Just cause!!



But then we might get in a twist! D:


----------



## Skittles (Jan 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> But then we might get in a twist! D:


This is true! :O


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> This is true! :O



Is there an analogous debate in ladies' clothing anyway? What is the knicker equivalent of boxers?

I propose that all knickers are briefs!


----------



## Skittles (Jan 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Is there an analogous debate in ladies' clothing anyway? What is the knicker equivalent of boxers?
> 
> I propose that all knickers are briefs!



I believe they have their own version of briefs too.. Aswell as the thongs..Bloomers.. French knickers.. THEY HAVE SO MANY!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 3, 2020)

Commando style is best style.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Commando style is best.



I've gone commando in the high Arctic before- 500 miles from the North Pole.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 3, 2020)

Nothing about jock straps or thongs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Nothing about jock straps or thongs.



The forbidden panties.


----------



## Kairos (Jan 3, 2020)

As a resident underwear fetishist, I like this post xD, for me it depends on what im doing for what i wear.  I have spent over $600 on underwear over the past 4 years, its pretty important stuff


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 3, 2020)

I prefer miniskirts, they are bit annoying though as wind usually tickles my privates :/

But for real? Boxers all the way, I need some room over there after all


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Jan 3, 2020)

Boxers boxers boxers! Boxers on me, boxers on other peeps. Seriously, I like wearing them and I like boxers on other people. They're super comfy too. Yes I'm a woman and yes I like men's underwear. XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2020)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> Yes I'm a woman and yes I like men's underwear. XD


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 3, 2020)

I wear boxers and I'm a woman. If I can't find any clean underwear I steal my brother's. Nice and roomy because he's a fatass.

Side note: it is easier to get menstrual blood stains out of men's underwear than out of women's underwear, which raises some questions.


----------



## Simo (Jan 3, 2020)

Clearly briefs. They hold things nice and snug and comfy, and feel nice. With boxers, everything flops and dangles and bounces about higgeldy-piggeldy, without care or support. Boxers are almost negligent, in this regard : P


----------



## Punji (Jan 3, 2020)

Briefs are more comfortable, in my opinion. Plus, on others they show the bits a little better.


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 3, 2020)

I go by compromise and wear boxer-briefs. 
In my opinion, they do the following best 



Simo said:


> They hold things nice and snug and comfy, and feel nice.


But with normal boxers, I definitively share Simo's opinion: ^^


Simo said:


> With boxers, everything flops and dangles and bounces about higgeldy-piggeldy


I have to remember "higgeldy-piggeldy xD


----------



## Doomer (Jan 3, 2020)

I like boyshorts.

Didnt expect you to create this thread. What wrong with brief boxers?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2020)

Doomer said:


> I like boyshorts.



I like shortshorts.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I like shortshorts.



When did you become so promiscuous?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 4, 2020)

So far it looks like there's a greater preference to wear boxers, but that people prefer boys-in-briefs.


----------



## FluffyFenrir (Jan 4, 2020)

I like my men in boxers, though I'm not actually too fussy what they wear. On myself boxers or boxer briefs yet if not wearing pants/trousers then likely no underwear, I use "underwear" literally.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 4, 2020)

....THIS had to be the thread where the Mack Weldon ad showed up.


Honestly?  Boxer-briefs all the way.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 4, 2020)

I like boxer briefs as well. Best of both worlds.
Going commando also has its perks though  But not during the winter ...


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jan 4, 2020)

Briefs all the way, both on me and others! They're nice and snug and make better bulges.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 4, 2020)

Lol, I'm not to sure what the stuff I wear is called, I've seen it refer to as briefs or boxers or boxer briefs depending on who you ask. I think underwear actually is a complicated topic.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jan 4, 2020)

Boxer-briefs for me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 4, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Lol, I'm not to sure what the stuff I wear is called, I've seen it refer to as briefs or boxers or boxer briefs depending on who you ask. I think underwear actually is a complicated topic.



Pullups.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Pullups.


:'D well, that should cover it, at least


----------



## Kairos (Jan 4, 2020)

I only wear boxers lounging around or sleeping, boxer briefs at work for the support and to help prevent any chafing, briefs or trunks if im going out to do something not related to work.

I look like shit in briefs so I try not to wear them.


----------



## Anibusvolts (Jan 4, 2020)

Boxer-Briefs all the way!


----------



## LeFay (Jan 4, 2020)

Briefs. Boxers especially cloth ones i just find don't fit right and they don't ahem, contour to peoples bodies in a way I like.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jan 4, 2020)

Aren’t diapers crinkly, absorbent briefs?


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Jan 5, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I wear boxers and I'm a woman. If I can't find any clean underwear I steal my brother's. Nice and roomy because he's a fatass.
> 
> Side note: it is easier to get menstrual blood stains out of men's underwear than out of women's underwear, which raises some questions.



Yaaay! Another resident female boxer wearer! (I steal my boyfriend's...hehehe. But I have some of my own too.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2020)

Izzy4895 said:


> Aren’t diapers crinkly, absorbent briefs?



Maybe briefs are just leaky diapers.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 5, 2020)

COMMANDO.


----------



## Kinare (Jan 5, 2020)

There's somethin' mighty fine about a guy in boxer briefs. Boxers are just ok, I've considered buying some even though I'm female just for lounging because they seem comfy. Briefs are kinda cringe to me, but I ain't gonna tell a guy what he should wear.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2020)

The real question how often do you change your underwear?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2020)

Doomer said:


> The real question how often do you change your underwear?



...You can change them?


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> ...You can change them?



Do I have to show you how it's done?


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 5, 2020)

Doomer said:


> The real question how often do you change your underwear?



more often than you wash your hair.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> more often than you wash your hair.



like to act tough on the internet?


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 5, 2020)

Doomer said:


> like to act tough on the internet?



Ask anyone who knows me IRL and they'll tell you I'm as tough as I am on here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2020)

This fight shall be settled by a competitive wedgie battle.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Ask anyone who knows me IRL and they'll tell you I'm as tough as I am on here.



tough people dont need to tell anyone they are tough


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 5, 2020)

Doomer said:


> tough people dont need to tell anyone they are tough



Indeed you got me there. 

Turns out I'm a whimp after all, I'll go with the wedgie battle.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2020)

You're both going to be wedgied from a crane and the first to give in loses. 

You may choose boxers or briefs.


----------



## Kairos (Jan 5, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> You're both going to be wedgied from a crane and the first to give in loses.
> 
> You may choose boxers or briefs.


I bet $50,000 that Conor will win


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2020)

nope


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2020)

Fuck, now I owe @Kairos 50 grand.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 5, 2020)

Commando.

This option is not up there and therefore, this thread is biased.


----------



## Kairos (Jan 5, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Commando.
> 
> This option is not up there and therefore, this thread is biased.


*dons a pair of tight leather trunks*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 5, 2020)

Boxer-breifs FTW


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 5, 2020)

Jockstraps are better though for sexiness.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 6, 2020)

Definitely briefs, boxers just feel weird!
I really don't see how people stand them! XD


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2020)

Ravofox said:


> Definitely briefs, boxers just feel weird!
> I really don't see how people stand them! XD



Indeed! Boxers are just too breezy! One might catch a draft in them.


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 6, 2020)

Briefs.  Boxers are too loose feeling for me.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 6, 2020)

Ducks do not wear any pants.
But if I did, I'd go with boxer-briefs.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 7, 2020)

Wait, we forgot the most important question...is it the same as what your sona wears?


----------



## Astus (Jan 7, 2020)

>.> I think the answer to this question is quite obvious


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2020)

Astusthefox said:


> >.> I think the answer to this question is quite obvious



_HMMMMMM_


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 7, 2020)

Boxer-briefs, of course!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 7, 2020)

Also, I thought this might very important.


----------



## Glossolalia (Jan 7, 2020)

Anything that obscures the lumps is the enemy.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 7, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Also, I thought this might very important.
> 
> View attachment 78744



Hockey player > active > chafe > boxer briefs.

Very accurate. That is my normal daily choice.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 7, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Also, I thought this might very important.
> 
> View attachment 78744



Ok, let's take a look:

Chicken legs -> Briefs

Yep, makes sense


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 7, 2020)

As someone biologically female, but in the past has presented Male, I do enjoy Boxers more than breifs because 
A) comfort
B) Can pass as shorts
C) Cool designs
And as someone with a boyfriend, I prefer Boxers as well because um
A) He wears the tight athletic kind an uh.... *Ahem*
B) Easier to uh... "work around"


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 7, 2020)

Boxer-brief is the way to go.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jan 8, 2020)

As a man into other men, I would say it depends on the man on their underwear choice.


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 8, 2020)

Why not both? It can get cold downstairs in winter so it can't hurt taking logical precautions. Might also confuse those looking to give you a good wedgie.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 8, 2020)

I mostly wear boxer briefs, although boxers are nice with sweatpants since it's loose


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 8, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> I mostly wear boxer briefs, although boxers are nice with sweatpants since it's loose



Sweatpants are too fancy, sometimes, so I just wear my robe. Robes do not require any underpants.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> Anything that obscures the lumps is the enemy.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 15, 2020)

Briefs, to show off your goods!

They hug the cheeks so nicely as well!

And as a belly sleeper, they prevent chafing!

Either tighty whities, or with fun colors and patterns for me and all my boys is the best!

Or jockstraps............but they're not up there! : (


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> _HMMMMMM_


I hear spanking padded fox rumps is quite sensual so hmm indeed...


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 15, 2020)

Boxer briefs for me. A bit more room for things to hang, yet still keeps it all in one place.
Makes for a nice outline bulge as well


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jan 15, 2020)

Boxers they are more comfortable.....


----------



## Kairos (Jan 15, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Makes for a nice outline bulge as well



Trunks are better at this though :3


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Jan 15, 2020)

Boxer briefs
I'm a hairy guy and if I wear anything else when I work out, the hairs on my inner thighs get tangled.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 15, 2020)

Kairos said:


> Trunks are better at this though :3


This is true!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 21, 2020)

Gosh, now I'm just imagining you all in your underwear!

And my imagination's not that great! ; (


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 21, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Gosh, now I'm just imagining you all in your underwear!
> 
> And my imagination's not that great! ; (


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 21, 2020)

Whichever makes you feel comfortable


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 14, 2020)

So many sexy undies being worn today, eh!?


----------



## Maddox Aurix (Feb 15, 2020)

Boxers, all the way! Comfy as hell, man


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 15, 2020)

You fool. Diapers are the ultimate form of undergarments. Simpletons.


----------



## Maddox Aurix (Feb 15, 2020)

lmaoo


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Feb 16, 2020)

All of you guys are posers, the only acceptable answer is to wear thongs. It is simply the ultimate form of underwear.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> All of you guys are posers, the only acceptable answer is to wear thongs. It is simply the ultimate form of underwear.


AS A PANSEXUAL THONGS LOOK GOOD ON ERRRRRRYBODY


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 16, 2020)

Kiaara said:


> AS A PANSEXUAL THONGS LOOK GOOD ON ERRRRRRYBODY


Especially on Sumo wrestlers <3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 16, 2020)

Neither. The real winners are those who don't wear anything.

However boxer briefs are good to let others go OwO when they notice my bulge. Oh and they really do define a butt.
This is prob as much as I describe, I'm already pushing it.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 16, 2020)

Hah! If not for this thread I would never know that boxers I am wearing are actually boxer-briefs! Thanks for enlightening me guys!
I feel so much sexier now!


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 16, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Hah! If not for this thread I would never know that boxers I am wearing are actually boxer-briefs! Thanks for enlightening me guys!
> I feel so much sexier now!



Wriggle that sexy polish bum!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 16, 2020)

Boxer Briefs with my wool kilts.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2020)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Boxer Briefs with my wool kilts.


...wool kilts!?


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 16, 2020)

Mmm guys in boxer briefs are a kind of fantasy  of mine lol and I like wearing them too


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 16, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> You fool. Diapers are the ultimate form of undergarments. Simpletons.


Diapers are just underwear with benefits


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 16, 2020)

Still no commando option...I'm disappointed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Still no commando option...I'm disappointed.


I totally should have a put a ned flanders style 'nothin at all' option.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 16, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> ...wool kilts!?


I have 16oz wool for the dressier occasions and 12oz polyviscose for casual wear. Actually, they really can't be distinguished from one another. Still, even with the lining that's found in a proper kilt, it's just too fecking scratchy without something underneath as a barrier. Winters, I wear boxer briefs because I wear a kilt at least two or three times a week. A privilege of being retired.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 19, 2020)

I tried jocks recently for the first time ever!

They're pretty nice, though the lack of butt cover is an odd feeling!

I'd say jocks are great for relaxing in, or showing off, but still prefer briefs overall!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 19, 2020)

I feel bad for everyone that wears underwear becaue everyone always assume you have boxers or something lol


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 19, 2020)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I feel bad for everyone that wears underwear becaue everyone always assume you have boxers or something lol


Hey, everyone assumes since I'm wearing a kilt, I'm must be going regimental. Yeah.


----------



## bbginva (Feb 6, 2021)

Boxer briefs are absolutely the choice for me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 6, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Hey, everyone assumes since I'm wearing a kilt, I'm must be going regimental. Yeah.


I've gone commando inside the Arctic circle.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Feb 6, 2021)

Briefs. The support is necessary to keep your naughty bits from sagging later in life. I've spoken to enough healthcare workers to know this happens, trust me. The movie "Bad Grandpa" wasn't far off on the 'sagging to your knees' thing. Dx


----------



## aomagrat (Feb 6, 2021)

Tightly whities for me.  Like to keep my boys safe and snug.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 6, 2021)

Boxer briefs.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 6, 2021)

Boxers. I switched from boxer briefs when I worked manual labor and the boxer briefs got waaaay too sweaty in summer.

Though I do wish they made flannel boxers.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 6, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I've gone commando inside the Arctic circle.


Closest I can get to that is commando-kilting at Keflavik Air Base, Iceland in February. 22oz Black Watch at +10 degrees F. Fecking cold, I tell ya.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 7, 2021)

Whatever turns on your lover!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2021)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Whatever turns on your lover!


----------



## Mambi (Feb 7, 2021)

...thongs.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> ...thongs.


I read that, thought "What _would_ a feline martial artist wear, anyways?" and realized this made perfect sense.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I read that, thought "What _would_ a feline martial artist wear, anyways?" and realized this made perfect sense.



If they're a scaredy-cat, diapers.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 8, 2021)

Trunks


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Trunks


Not a speedo guy?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 9, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Not a speedo guy?


Eh depends on mood.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 9, 2021)

Does nothing count? :3


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 9, 2021)

I wouldn't care if my man wore lace, boxers, briefs or the in betweens, as long as it's clean.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Feb 10, 2021)

I always wear briefs.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Feb 10, 2021)

Boxers are the comfiest, but briefs on others...? Don't even get me started~


----------



## Hogo (Feb 10, 2021)

I have all the three and the majority of the time I lean towards boxers but when I am wearing jeans that are getting a little tighter on me lately (blaming quarantine...) I prefer to wear the boxer-briefs or briefs because the legs of the boxers will slide up and get bunched up when you pull up your jeans.

I prefer to not porcupine myself and only wear boxers a few days after I do my upkeep down there. Some of y'all probably know what I am talking about lol.


----------



## Hogo (Feb 10, 2021)

Oh and on other guys...briefs for sure. There's something extra charming about a guy wearing a nice clean pair of tighty-wighties too.

The poll is jock strap erasure.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 11, 2021)

CoffeeCat_ said:


> C’mon guys, what is the point of this thread if there are no pictures of you in your favorite underwear?


I agree completely with this statement.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 11, 2021)

CoffeeCat_ said:


> C’mon guys, what is the point of this thread if there are no pictures of you in your favorite underwear?


But what if some of us are hot??


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 11, 2021)

CoffeeCat_ said:


> C’mon guys, what is the point of this thread if there are no pictures of you in your favorite underwear?


Hello, Horny Police? Yes, it's an emergency...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 11, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Hello, Horny Police? Yes, it's an emergency...


*Jumps the Horny police.*

Shhh, you're not stoping the revolution.


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 11, 2021)

*Somehow physically devours the spirit of the revolution, leaving behind only a steaming 'AFTON ROBOTICS, LLC' business card and billions of beings with disabled reproductive drives*


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Jumps the Horny police.*
> 
> Shhh, you're not stoping the revolution.


*Somehow physically devours the spirit of the revolution, leaving behind only a steaming 'AFTON ROBOTICS, LLC' business card and billions of beings with disabled reproductive drives*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 11, 2021)

;~;

But the horny revolution.


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> ;~;
> 
> But the horny revolution.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 11, 2021)

Hogo said:


> jock strap erasure.



This doesn't sound pleasant!


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

Boxer gang all the way buddy. They are just more looser fitting which I luv


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

We're missing one important option... Nothing at all.. or a thong, pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> We're missing one important option... Nothing at all.. or a thong, pretty much the same thing.


This guyyy. I bet then you like to wear thongs huh? Interesting interesting, gonna have to add that on top of the already long list of* "Weird stuff about Santo"*


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

Boxers though if there was a commando option I think I'd just end up chasing up those who chose it>_<
Phwoar


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> This guyyy. I bet then you like to wear thongs huh? Interesting interesting, gonna have to add that on ton the already long list of* "Weird stuff about Santo"*


Wait, wait, wait. What else is on this list? xD I wear boxer briefs for your information... my parents dont like expression xD


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

Just admit it Santo ^_^ no shame in it


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Wait, wait, wait. What else is on this list? xD I wear boxer briefs for your information... my parents dont like expression xD



Yes! Another member of the Boxer Briefs MASTER RACE! 
ᕙ (° ~͜ʖ~ °) ᕗ


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> Just admit it Santo ^_^ no shame in it


Admit what?



Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Yes! Another member of the Boxer Briefs MASTER RACE!
> ᕙ (° ~͜ʖ~ °) ᕗ


Yaaaaas! The cover the right amount, but they're tight and leave less to the imagination!


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

Need the room
Heh heh ^_^


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Yes! Another member of the Boxer Briefs MASTER RACE!
> ᕙ (° ~͜ʖ~ °) ᕗ


You guys won't win! Us boxers will win right guys???

YO WHERE MY BOXER GANG AT THOUGH?!

*feels the empty breeze as no one responds to my call*

This is just sad.


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> Need the room
> Heh heh ^_^


OwO

...

Touche



Erix said:


> You guys won't win! Us boxers will win right guys???
> 
> YO WHERE MY BOXER GANG AT THOUGH?!
> 
> ...


*pooooooooookes*

When I wore boxers my hay bales hung out the barn door xD


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> You guys won't win! Us boxers will win right guys???
> 
> YO WHERE MY BOXER GANG AT THOUGH?!
> 
> ...



AH, YES, the empty breeze blowing through the holes in your boxers. That's what I can't wear boxers.  Things fall out and flop around.


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> AH, YES, the empty breeze blowing through the holes in your boxers. That's what I can't wear boxers.  Things fall out and flop around.


LMFAOOOO IM DED

That's ironically why I like em though, the breeze flowing through, and that if I have an **ahem** _problem_ its not so tight yeah?


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> When I wore boxers my hay bales hung out the barn door xD


I've never heard this expression before, mind elaborating? I feel I can guess, but just to make sure ; )


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

But that's the joy
Ah the lovely fresh feeling before the horror in the realisation you've flopped out...
On the beach


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> I've never heard this expression before, mind elaborating? I feel I can guess, but just to make sure ; )


My balls hung out the leg.


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> My balls hung out the leg.


oooooooookay, nvm, thats not at all what I was expecting it to mean ffs xd

god dammit why did I ask


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> oooooooookay, nvm, thats not at all what I was expecting it to mean ffs xd
> 
> god dammit why did I ask


What did you think I meant xD


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What did you think I meant xD


I still think it meant something weird, but what you just said, that happens to people?? Wtfff


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> I still think it meant something weird, but what you just said, that happens to people?? Wtfff


Look.. I got big nuts


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Look.. I got big nuts


okayyy thats enough, I definitely did NOT need to know that xd

TMI Santo god dammit! TMI! AaaaAAAaaaAAaaaaaaAaaa


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> okayyy thats enough, I definitely did NOT need to know that xd
> 
> TMI Santo god dammit! TMI! AaaaAAAaaaAAaaaaaaAaaa


There, I gotta make this list long just like somefin else xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> My balls hung out the leg.


lmao @Borophagus Monoclinous why did you heart face this?


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> There, I gotta make this list long just like somefin else xD


No, stop this instance. I command you to cease talking immediately. Don't you dare finish what you're about to say.


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

What's the difference between boxers and boxer-briefs?

I'm a bit lost here xD

Also I feel like some options aren't featured here.


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> No, stop this instance. I command you to cease talking immediately. Don't you dare finish what you're about to say.


Thats what she said...


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thats what she said...


This guy thinks he's a comedian.

Well, I mean, I guess you are, but still that defeats the purpose of what I'm saying! >: (


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> What's the difference between boxers and boxer-briefs?
> 
> I'm a bit lost here xD
> 
> Also I feel like some options aren't featured here.


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> What's the difference between boxers and boxer-briefs?
> 
> I'm a bit lost here xD
> 
> Also I feel like some options aren't featured here.


Boxers are kind of more loose fitting

Boxer-briefs are a disgrace to the human race, look ugly, are really tight, I can keep going

SO FcOmega you'll join my crew of boxers yes


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> This guy thinks he's a comedian.
> 
> Well, I mean, I guess you are, but still that defeats the purpose of what I'm saying! >: (


Some say I am a comedian. Others say I am a warlord.


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> View attachment 109034


This is propaganda, don't look at this. My descriptions were more accurate @Fcomega121


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

Just don't ask what's the difference between a thong and a g string


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> Boxers are kind of more loose fitting
> 
> Boxer-briefs are a disgrace to the human race, look ugly, are really tight, I can keep going
> 
> SO FcOmega you'll join my crew of boxers yes


Yuss!! :3c

I'm from both teams tho! 

I prefer different tights for different times!


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> Just don't ask what's the difference between a thong and a g string


xD


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> xD
> 
> View attachment 109035
> 
> View attachment 109036


OMG STOPPPPP! AHHHHHHHHHHH WHY DID U POST THIS


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> xD
> 
> View attachment 109035
> 
> View attachment 109036


Thaaank you!! XD

Finally I can know what are the differences!

My knowledge was tight on just 4 unders!!


Bu-bubu-bubooot!!
*pan 404*


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> xD
> 
> View attachment 109035
> 
> View attachment 109036


That told me >_<


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> OMG STOPPPPP! AHHHHHHHHHHH WHY DID U POST THIS


What? They're just simple lines displaying the different types.....


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> That told me >_<


Told ya what?


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Told ya what?


Never question the almighty Santo
You'll call my bluff with thongs a g strings

Hang on I like thongs and g strings


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> xD
> 
> View attachment 109035
> 
> View attachment 109036


Wait so.. My faves are actually trunks? And boxers?

:0

*"the more you know!!"*


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What? They're just simple lines displaying the different types.....


... I think that's enough internet for me today. I'll be back on tomorrow when I have fully rinsed washed my eyes out


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> Never question the almighty Santo
> You'll call my bluff with thongs a g strings
> 
> Hang on I like thongs and g strings


They are very uh.... nice ^w^


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Wait so.. My faves are actually trunks? And boxers?
> 
> :0
> 
> *"the more you know!!"*


YESSIRRRR FCOMEGA, YES COME TO THE LIGHT IM HERE FOR YOUUUUUU


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> ... I think that's enough internet for me today. I'll be back on tomorrow when I have fully rinsed washed my eyes out


Its not that bad. but sorry for bothering you. I hope you sleep well.


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Its not that bad. but sorry for bothering you. I hope you sleep well.


Yes you better apologize Santo >:c you have commited great sins on this thread!


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> YESSIRRRR FCOMEGA, YES COME TO THE LIGHT IM HERE FOR YOUUUUUU


>:3c

I prefer the gray! Hehehe!!

(But actually yeas!! Balliberty!! XD)


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> Yes you better apologize Santo >:c you have commited great sins on this thread!


sorry i didn't know you'd be upset.


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> sorry


Yes, keep it going

Explain how much of a superior, righteous human being I am. I need to milk out all the compliments cuz this is probably the only chance I'll get at hearing you say all this stuff. So keeeeeep it going

This is music to my ears


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> Yes, keep it going
> 
> Explain how much of a superior, righteous human being I am. I need to milk out all the compliments cuz this is probably the only chance I'll get at hearing you say all this stuff. So keeeeeep it going
> 
> This is music to my ears


are you actually upset or just playing?


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> are you actually upset or just playing?


(I believe he's playing but I don't know anymore

I'm getting arikins vibes here lol)


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> (I believe he's playing but I don't know anymore
> 
> I'm getting arikins vibes here lol)


(Oh okay)



Erix said:


> Yes, keep it going
> 
> Explain how much of a superior, righteous human being I am. I need to milk out all the compliments cuz this is probably the only chance I'll get at hearing you say all this stuff. So keeeeeep it going
> 
> This is music to my ears


>:I

*Smacks you with boxer briefs*


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> are you actually upset or just playing?


??? Did you actually think I was upset lol? I thought this: 

"Yes you better apologize Santo >:c you have commited great sins on this thread!" 

and especially this:

"Yes, keep it going

Explain how much of a superior, righteous human being I am. I need to milk out all the compliments cuz this is probably the only chance I'll get at hearing you say all this stuff. So keeeeeep it going

This is music to my ears"

was enough to clear out that suspicion. xD

why would I be mad at you? Your a funny guy


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> ??? Did you actually think I was upset lol? I thought this:
> 
> "Yes you better apologize Santo >:c you have commited great sins on this thread!"
> 
> ...


well lots of people get mad at me actually. though I dont quite want it. it happens.


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> (Oh okay)
> 
> 
> >:I
> ...


Ow! Wtf! How dare you touch me with those dirty boxer briefs!

*Hits you back with boxers*

Now its even!


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> well lots of people get mad at me actually. though I dont quite want it. it happens.


If it happens, I'll definitely be more explicit about me feeling bothered. Thought I'm just tellin ya rn, I'm just pullin your leg. 

Yer a fun goof to hang around, sorry if I made you feel that way <3


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> If it happens, I'll definitely be more explicit about me feeling bothered. Thought I'm just tellin ya rn, I'm just pullin your leg.
> 
> Yer a fun goof to hang around, sorry if I made you feel that way <3


Dont worry at all


........

*Puts boxer briefs on your head and runs*


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Dont worry at all
> 
> 
> ........
> ...


FCOMEGA, CODE RED, SANTO HAS COMMITED TREASON UPON BOXER RIGHTS! CEASE HIM!


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> well lots of people get mad at me actually. though I dont quite want it. it happens.


Oww no but why?

You're an amazing person, I wouldn't be mad at you neither!



Erix said:


> If it happens, I'll definitely be more explicit about me feeling bothered. Thought I'm just tellin ya rn, I'm just pullin your leg.
> 
> Yer a fun goof to hang around, sorry if I made you feel that way <3


It tends to happen, text is always ambiguous so it's better to clarify on a start

Ari, santo and gui (and me) we do it often at the start


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> FCOMEGA, CODE RED, SANTO HAS COMMITED TREASON UPON BOXER RIGHTS! CEASE HIM!


*Puts boxer briefs over my head*

Ninja mode engaged*

*Starts running along the walls*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> FCOMEGA, CODE RED, SANTO HAS COMMITED TREASON UPON BOXER RIGHTS! CEASE HIM!


(Like this! ;3)
:0

I can feel your tug too @ssaannttoo give me those box-brifs!

*robobox noises*


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Puts boxer briefs over my head*
> 
> Ninja mode engaged*
> 
> *Starts running along the walls*


Yo wtf, what is this anime shite!

*attempts to run up wall*

WOAH! GUYS LOOK IM DOING IT! WE REALLY ARE IN AN ANIM-

*face plants on the ground*

*grumbles*

I hate life


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> Yo wtf, what is this anime shite!
> 
> *attempts to run up wall*
> 
> ...


*Sits on your back*

With every death comes honor. With honor... redemption.


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Puts boxer briefs over my head*
> 
> Ninja mode engaged*
> 
> *Starts running along the walls*


You should have washed them before putting them on, I can see a ski...

Wait, better let him find out by himself, hahaha!


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Sits on your back*
> 
> With every death comes honor. With honor... redemption.


I'll never join the boxer brief army! I'd rather join the g string army before stooping to join you guys!

*gets a crowd of boos from the g string army*

oh shut it, you guys are literally wearing nothing, you might as well be naked! You guys should be happy that I'm putting you guys above boxer briefs!


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> I'll never join the boxer brief army! I'd rather join the g string army before stooping to join you guys!
> 
> *gets a crowd of boos from the g string army*
> 
> oh shut it, you guys are literally wearing nothing, you might as well be naked! You guys should be happy that I'm putting you guys above boxer briefs!


Hehehe, if you like them so much why dont you wear them.

*Puts them on your face.*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> I'll never join the boxer brief army! I'd rather join the g string army before stooping to join you guys!
> 
> *gets a crowd of boos from the g string army*
> 
> oh shut it, you guys are literally wearing nothing, you might as well be naked! You guys should be happy that I'm putting you guys above boxer briefs!


OwO

Naked furs?

*shakes head* i-I mean!

*takes off a pair of boxers and cuts them as a shirt*

AAAAAA!

THIS IS BOXARTAAA!!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 3, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


>


I don't have those ones. Seems like it can be annoying. I've seen ones with like.. a sock on the front though. Mine are just one surface.


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Hehehe, if you like them so much why dont you wear them.
> 
> *Puts them on your face.*


This is a violation of our peace treaty! I was willing to give you boxer brief scoundrels a chance after putting some nonsense boxer briefs on my head, but this has gone TOO FAR. I'm calling in my trump card...

PATRICK, ROLL OUT THE WEAPON




NOW MEET YOUR MAKER SANTO


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


>


Guys don't be decieved by their witchery. I can conclude these features are all false.


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> This is a violation of our peace treaty! I was willing to give you boxer brief scoundrels a chance after putting some nonsense boxer briefs on my head, but this has gone TOO FAR. I'm calling in my trump card...
> 
> PATRICK, ROLL OUT THE WEAPON
> View attachment 109037
> ...


*Gulps*


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Gulps*


READY...AIM....FIRE!!!

*Fires tons of boxers at everyone in the vacinity. Especially at Santo tho, because he deserves it! >:C*

MUAHAAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I don't have those ones. Seems like it can be annoying. I've seen ones with like.. a sock on the front though. Mine are just one surface.


(Nah, those can be comfy but just a bitty tight on the legs

But the bOwOge gets a good support tho! :3)


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> READY...AIM....FIRE!!!
> 
> *Fires tons of boxers at everyone in the vacinity. Especially at Santo tho, because he deserves it! >:C*
> 
> MUAHAAHAHAHHAHA


*Gets hit everywhere, my body twitching*

*Grabs my chest stumbling*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Gulps*





Erix said:


> READY...AIM....FIRE!!!
> 
> *Fires tons of boxers at everyone in the vacinity. Especially at Santo tho, because he deserves it! >:C*
> 
> MUAHAAHAHAHHAHA


I have entered in a "under"world war!!

*pulls some pink and purple trunks and throws them at santo with a shirt canon*

:3c


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I have entered in a "under"world war!!


Omg Fcomega I see what you did there...

I SHALL NOT TOLERATE CHEESY JOKES AT A SERIOUS TIME LIKE THIS. PATRICK, FIRE EXTRA AT FCOMEGA!!

xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

*Falls over, face first*

I've been wounded.. medic!


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> Omg Fcomega I see what you did there...
> 
> I SHALL NOT TOLERATE CHEESY JOKES AT A SERIOUS LIKE THIS. PATRICK, FIRE EXTRA AT FCOMEGA!!
> 
> xD


Oh no!

I see you don't 'support' loose jokes here I see!

AAAAAAA!!!

*gets slaps and thonged up, falling backwards and sticking my tongue out*

Aah~!!! I'm swinging out now?

*bleps*


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Falls over, face first*
> 
> I've been wounded.. medic!


Hahaha! Yes, your *pride* has been wounded! >: ) let this be a lesson to you not to mess with the boxer army >: D


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Falls over, face first*
> 
> I've been wounded.. medic!


[Wynstar]: oh dear!!
Why... You've been under wars again?

*sighs and pulls a medkit*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> [Wynstar]: oh dear!!
> Why... You've been under wars again?
> 
> *sighs and pulls a medkit*


*Flops*

*Sticks out tongue*


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

Mannn unfortunately I gotta blast! I got homework to do and Patrick uh... ran out of boxer ammo >.< I think he ate the emergency supply of them ffs. Well I’ll see ya guys around later. Don’t let the boxer briefs bite!


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Alright good luck friend. Take care

*Hugs, slipping some boxer briefs in your pcket*


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Flops*
> 
> *Sticks out tongue*


[Wynstar]: oh dear!!
That's what happens when you hang out a lot without enough army support xD

*Heals your wounds with a phoenix sweat infusion*


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

What the...
Oh crap * ducks*
It's apantygeddon in here


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> Mannn unfortunately I gotta blast! I got homework to do and Patrick uh... ran out of boxer ammo >.< I think he ate the emergency supply of them ffs. Well I’ll see ya guys around later. Don’t let the boxer briefs bite!


Oww see you later friend!!

Good luck with the studies!

(That last one phrase reminded me a lot of my MC friend who used to say "don't let the blood finches bite!" lol)



ssaannttoo said:


> Alright good luck friend. Take care
> 
> *Hugs, slipping some boxer briefs in your pcket*


OwO

*Giggles*

Boxer briefs!

/
Recalled an scene from one of my fav animes Radiant woth magical underwears!! XD


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> What the...
> Oh crap * ducks*
> It's apantygeddon in here


HA!

Good one pal!

*Hi-briefs*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Oww see you later friend!!
> 
> Good luck with the studies!
> 
> ...


oh no what is this


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

ha


ssaannttoo said:


> oh no what is this


ha It's an anime called Radiant!

this is the most bizarre thing in the show xD

usually it is more comedic or Shounen than that!


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> ha
> 
> ha It's an anime called Radiant!
> 
> ...


I should check it at some point. Do you watch it?

Also its bed time ;w;

*Puts on my favorite pair of boxer briefs*

^w^

Nighty!


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I should check it at some point. Do you watch it?


yeah! I recommend it! it's very good!

:3

it has a lot of magic, deep moments, comedy and other things!

I watch it casually but I like it!
It's for free watching on crunchy roll! (as dr stone, "The human body bloodcells anime", I believe my hero academia and 'Oh suddenly egyptian gods'!) :3



ssaannttoo said:


> Also its bed time ;w;
> 
> *Puts on my favorite pair of boxer briefs*
> 
> ...


awww nighty friendo!

enjoy your underwear dreams! ^w^

*hugs you with many Boxer briefs, on my ears snout and tail*


----------

